# Ecualizador estereo kA22233



## car ruiz (Dic 20, 2008)

hola como estan estoy buscando un ecualizador grafico tengo el problema con el mio que trabaja con el ci ka22233
cualquier ayuda gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 20, 2008)

pero que buen integrado!

ya me baje el datasheet, es ideal para aplicaciones de reducido tamaño.

no sabes si sigue viniendo? esta en serie? se consigue? soy de argentina.

saludos.


----------



## car ruiz (Dic 20, 2008)

aqui en el ecuador si hay pero si observas el data sheet veras que las entradas y salidas estan mal yo lo arme y no me funciona


----------



## luis vera (Dic 21, 2008)

Car Ruiz, haber prueba con este circuito a mi me funcionó y lo tengo instalado en una guitarra electroacustica.
Luis Vera


----------



## Dano (Dic 21, 2008)

Muy practico ese integrado, pocas complicaciones y buen resultado que es lo importante, a mi me funciono, lo arme el año pasado, no se de donde saque el integrado porque estaba complicado conseguirlo.

Saludos y suerte


----------



## leop4 (Dic 21, 2008)

yo tengo el pcb, si lo encuentro lo suvo si quieren?


----------



## yummy16-ag (Sep 5, 2009)

hola nuca trabaje con estos CI y quiero que me aconsegen alguno, estos son los que encontre buscando KA2223 que su remplazo es TA7796,TDA 1524, LA3600,LM1036,el problema que haciendo eculizadores ya gaste como 100 mangos y todos tienen sus defectos y me meten ruidos.Como puedo hacer para vajarles la frecuencia, de 108Hz a 40Hz. Gracias y saludos


----------



## leandrociencia113 (Nov 4, 2009)

yummy en la hoja de datos te da la formula para que cambiando los capacitores cambies la frecuencia. leela bien


----------



## MFK08 (Nov 5, 2009)

El lm1036 es un excelente ecualizador yo tengo armado uno y anda realmente muy bien


----------



## ZAMI (Nov 6, 2009)

hola a todos !
 quisiera hacer alguno de los IC de 5 bandas,alguien tiene algun pcb que me pudiera facilitar?cualqeuira de los de 5 bandas

de ante mano muchas grasias a todos


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 10, 2009)

espero que te ayude este aporte,suerte


----------



## ZAMI (Nov 10, 2009)

muchisimas grasias jorge morales es justo lo que nesesitava!!
 muchas grasias!!!

saludos a todos


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 11, 2009)

En hora buena ZAMI, estamos todos los compañeros del foro para ayudarnos y ayudar a los demas, suerte con el aporte, nos comentas como te quedo el montaje.


----------



## nandezfox (Ene 2, 2011)

holas, leyendo el post, el reemplazo para el KA... es el BA3822LS, en el datasheet encuentras la formula para cambiar las frecuencias de corte. 

En mi caso armé ese ecualizador y use las modifique a las siguientes bandas:
- 32Hz
- 64Hz
- 100Hz
- 1KHz
- 10KHz

Como veráz, le dí más énfasis en los bajos y si que mejora bastante en comparación con las bandas que te propone el datasheet (que son de 100Hz, 300Hz, 1KHz, 3KHz, 10 KHz)


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 2, 2011)

Muchachos, tengan cuidado con los nombres de los CIs y sus reemplazos, el titulo del post dice *Ecualizador estereo **kA22233* ( EQ de 3 bandas) , y vi que ponen como reemplazos algunos TDA, TA, LA ,LM y BA que son reemplazos del *KA2223* (EQ de 5 bandas)

Saludos!!


----------



## FALKON707 (Abr 30, 2011)

holas mi gente querida del foro, como toda persona empirica en la electronca acudo a los que saben de verdad... osea ustedes ¡¡

asi q*UE* ésta vez acudo a ustedes para pedirles el favor quien puede decirme como conseguir las siguentes frecuencias:  *60Hz*, *170Hz*, *310Hz*, *600Hz*, *1kHz*, *3kHz*, *6kHz*, *12kHz*, *14kHz*, *16kHz* del esquema que les dejo aca... se preguntaran por que quiero esas frecuencias cuando el circuito tiene unas ya especificadas...*Y* pues... les comento que yo no uso ningun sistema de ecualizacion fisico, uso un software especializado en la mejora del sonido y resulta q*UE* esas frecuencias dan un sonido muy pero muy hermoso, si alguno arma éste circuito se dara cuenta de lo q*UE* le hablo.

se que les pido 10 fecuencias y el circuito tiene solo 5, bueno.. resulta q*UE* éste circuito se pude hacer en cascada y y asi tendremos un ecu de 10 bandas.

espero su pronto ayuda amigos del foro y aca les dejo el circuito

http://www.imagengratis.org/images/eq5bandas.jpg

Saludos desde  "" *VALLEDUPAR - COLOMBIA *""


----------



## Fogonazo (May 1, 2011)

¿ Y como piensas conseguir *10* frecuencias de control de un integrado que "Solo" controla *5* ?

En el datasheet del *KA2223* se encuentra la fórmula para el cálculo de las frecuencias que se controlan.

Una posibilidad (Poco probable) sería hacer el esquema repetido y conectarlo en serie para conseguir las 10 bandas.
O mejor aún seria que te armes este:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/ecualizador-grafico-10-cortes-compacto-13800/

También podrías leer este tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/ecualizador-30-bandas-53985/
O este otro:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/ecualizador-grafico-20-cortes-compacto-stereo-mono-18242/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/ecualizador-estereo-ka22233-17657/


----------



## FALKON707 (May 3, 2011)

Amigo "fogonazo" gracias por el PDF q*UE* me recomiendas *BU*eno te digo que lo de la conexion en serie no es  "poco probable" es un hecho que se puede hacer, de la pagina "www.elecfree.com" arme uno que sugieren ahi y suena b*IE*n pero, como te comente amigo fogonazo, yo no uso EQ externos, uso un pc con sofware q*UE* me dan un exelenticimo sonido, pero hace unas semanas estaba escuchando mucisa y de repente mi pc se desconfiguró, asi que eso me hiso pensar que eso puede pasar en otro lugar en pleno trabajo y eso me traeria problemas de imagen con mi amplificacion, asi q*UE* por ello decidi hacer el que publican en la pagina que te mensiono, sin enbargo amigo fogonazo la frecuencias q*UE* mejoran sonido en un 60% son las que pedi me ayudaran a conseguir.

aca te dejo el esquema del que hice, reintero suena b*IE*n pero no sé, por que no me da el sonido que busco, por eso pedi ayuda a ustedes

http://www.imagengratis.org/?v=ka2223310band.jpg


----------



## ANDRESPI (Jul 5, 2011)

jorge morales dijo:


> espero que te ayude este aporte,suerte



Hola ¿alguien podría decirme si tiene que llevar preamplificador este ecualizador?  ¿lo conecto directo a la entrada de un ampli con el TDA2050? gracias.


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 5, 2011)

adjunto el siguiente esquema ecualizador con preamplificador con lm741, lo dejo a tu amable consideracion, saludos


----------



## ANDRESPI (Jul 5, 2011)

jorge morales dijo:


> adjunto el siguiente esquema ecualizador con preamplificador con lm741, lo dejo a tu amable consideracion, saludos



Hola jorge, gracias. ¿Que se pone en We y Wy?  ¿que valor lleva de Vcc? ¿por qué dice el circuito + y - y despues aparte dice Vcc? Gracias.

PD:  en realidad me di cuenta que si quiero amplificar, por ejemplo, la señal de un reproductor mp3 no necesito preamplificador ¿es así? .  ¿El preamplificador sería por ejemplo para amplificar un microfono o una guitarra?

Una consulta ¿Alguien podría pasarme algún circuito de ecualizador de 5 bandas estereo?  O sea, que tenga solo 5 potenciómetros para los 2 canales estereo. Estuve googleando pero no encontré mucho. ¿Existen? ¿O tengo que armar un ecualizador por canal? Bueno, si no me lo pueden responder aca despues creo un tema al respecto, gracias.


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 6, 2011)

wy salidaa de señal de audio
we entrada de señal de audio
la fuente no es simetrica , utiliza un c.i regulador a 9v, con respecto a tierra, las entradas deben ser blindadas, asi mismo los potenciometros.


----------



## moises95 (Abr 5, 2012)

¿Que ocurre si en vez de usar potenciometros de 100k en el k2223, los uso de menos?


----------

